# RAK freezone office in Dubai



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all

Not sure if this is news or not, but thought it worth a mention.

RAK free zone has an admin office in Dubai at Festival City. Not sure of the name of the building but it is next to the Crown Plaza and Millennium hotels. They do everything there you can do in RAK FZ itself, visa renewal, licence renewal etc. You can even complete your online applications on there computers and people are on hand should you have any questions. Saves a bit of a road trip if you are based in Dubai. I also have to say with all the recent discussion about poor customer service, the staff where extremely polite and helpful.

Best bit drop your car at Crown Plaza free valet parking walk through the hotel and out the other side. You are supposed to get your valet ticket stamped by the hotel, we didn't bother and nobody questioned us. The Belgian bar is there if you want to get your ticket stamped and a great excuse for a coffee or cheeky beer.


----------



## crazygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I am sold
How much does it cost to setup and run the first year and every year thereafter?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

crazygirl said:


> I am sold
> How much does it cost to setup and run the first year and every year thereafter?


I would think you would want to put a little more research into the idea of setting up your own company. There is a good deal of information already available on this site, about various ways to set up a freezone company and some costs. RAK is a good option, but there are others


----------



## societedubai (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you sure about this "RAK Free Zone" ( also known as RAKIA Free Zone ) or RAK Free Trade Zone ?

Don't mess between RAKIA FZ ( from the RAK Investment Authority) and the RAK FTZ that is different.

You should check about the difference about the licence prices and renewals


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I think everyone should make company formation decisions based on car parking and how far it is the nearest pub.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

It is RAK FZ office not RAKIA!!


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

And in reply to Mr. Rossi the information was posted to help others and in genuine good faith and not be made a joke of. A


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

adrianh said:


> And in reply to Mr. Rossi the information was posted to help others and in genuine good faith and not be made a joke of. A


Then again, I thought it was quite humorous.

If we use your logic, I can walk from my office to the Bonnington in JLT freezone. They have a nice pub - and in my opinion - better than the BBC in Festival City (the food has gone downhill in the past 3 years). 

While I am not a snob, heading over to some of the places in DIFC (also a freezone) is quite nice and luxurious. 

just sayin....

-md000/Mike


----------



## crazygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> I would think you would want to put a little more research into the idea of setting up your own company. There is a good deal of information already available on this site, about various ways to set up a freezone company and some costs. RAK is a good option, but there are others


Everyhthing is out there for research but I am here and if the prices were posted here it would help me and others.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

crazygirl said:


> Everyhthing is out there for research but I am here and if the prices were posted here it would help me and others.



You also have to take into consideration that this forum has an ephemeral aspect to it. The prices posted today may not be the prices posted tomorrow. 

In addition, the "price" you seek isn't the only one. There are numerous hidden costs that aren't stated.

-md000/Mike


----------

